
Ask HN: Is there a good dock replacement for OS X? - jotato
I have been using a mac for years, but the dock has never grown on me. A quick searched turns up UBar. For those who use it, what do you like about it? Did you try any others?
======
acomjean
Just hit "command space" and start typing the application name you want to
start. then "return" to start it. I stopped using the doc many years ago to
launch. Occasionally its useful for dragging files into an editor or such.

There was an app called "quick silver" [https://qsapp.com](https://qsapp.com)
was a similar keyboard launcher.

------
kitaiyuki
HyperDock. Not really a complete Dock replacement, but it improves Dock
functionality where it matters and integrates with macOS seamlessly.
Screenshots on their website are quite dated, but it works with macOS Mojave
without any problem.

------
wingerlang
What makes the standard one not enough?

~~~
jotato
Icons can be removed from the dock when the window is open.

If windows minimize into their icon and you have more than 1 instance open,
then clicking on the icon opens the last instance open. It should give you an
option - or better yet duplicate the icon

Generally, it works for launching apps. Not window management.

~~~
jryan49
The expose feature is supposed to be used for that. I had a hard time
adjusting from Windows for a while, cause I kept going to the dock to do
window management. It got a bit better when I started using the three finger
swipe up and down (only this app's windows). I still use the dock more than I
should due to habit though.

